# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Taking PH cycle H-Drol - Does this show up on an NCAA test?

## AdamantineBull

I am a collegiate football player and I have been trying to figure out whether taking H-Drol shows up on an NCAA test as steroids or not. If it does, does anyone know how long it can be found in your system? Also, does Steroid Cleanse work on a PH/designer steroid like this? If not, does anything else?

Help VERY much appreciated!

Thanks

----------


## GymRat96744

I'm pretty sure it will show up on the test if they are testing for it. Which I would think they are. The only thing I think wouldn't show up would hgh. And I'm not sure if a steroid clense would would out the ph/designer steroid

----------


## lmmalone

There are other threads for this where you'll be likely to get more answers. 

Give this link a shot

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...TEROID-CLEANSE!

I personally wouldn't recommend it. Not worth it if you get caught

----------

